# Hair ties and sad grooming



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

A camping trip that included an incident with a marshmallow, followed by a week of dematting that seemed endless because of how quickly he matted again (turns out he is blowing coat) prompted me to take our puppy in for a shorter haircut. I was a little surprised at how short it ended up after all of my work dematting his back (I was expecting a shaved chest and very short legs because those are the areas I had the most trouble trying to get control of). However, I’m not really trying to second guess the haircut itself - it’s how uneven in it! I groom myself as time allows to stretch between appointments, but I don’t use clippers on his body so I don’t have experience with this. Is it normal for a clippered Havanese to look very uneven? Is it because of the wavy hair? Can anyone direct me to good technique resources to help me shape it as it grows out? I have my preferences, and the thread on puppy cuts here is invaluable, but any really good pro info would really help me piece it all together. Clipper “technique” would help. I think I watched something ages ago where someone showed how to angle the clipper properly to get the right shape on the legs and different ways to blend between clippered and scissored areas. Also, he isn’t blended between his head and ears - I think it’s sort of a Maltese style? 

His head was left longer (I love it, my husband thinks he looks like a q-tip). I finally resorted to using little hair ties to pull it out of his eyes - it’s almost long enough to lay back, but not quite. I’ve noticed the hair ties seem to be breaking some of the hair. What do you use for topknots if you do them?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> A camping trip that included an incident with a marshmallow, followed by a week of dematting that seemed endless because of how quickly he matted again (turns out he is blowing coat) prompted me to take our puppy in for a shorter haircut. I was a little surprised at how short it ended up after all of my work dematting his back (I was expecting a shaved chest and very short legs because those are the areas I had the most trouble trying to get control of). However, I'm not really trying to second guess the haircut itself - it's how uneven in it! I groom myself as time allows to stretch between appointments, but I don't use clippers on his body so I don't have experience with this. Is it normal for a clippered Havanese to look very uneven? Is it because of the wavy hair? Can anyone direct me to good technique resources to help me shape it as it grows out? I have my preferences, and the thread on puppy cuts here is invaluable, but any really good pro info would really help me piece it all together. Clipper "technique" would help. I think I watched something ages ago where someone showed how to angle the clipper properly to get the right shape on the legs and different ways to blend between clippered and scissored areas. Also, he isn't blended between his head and ears - I think it's sort of a Maltese style?
> 
> His head was left longer (I love it, my husband thinks he looks like a q-tip). I finally resorted to using little hair ties to pull it out of his eyes - it's almost long enough to lay back, but not quite. I've noticed the hair ties seem to be breaking some of the hair. What do you use for topknots if you do them?


Truffles has a lot of hair on her head and it is really difficult to keep it out of her eyes. I've found Goody's mini terry ties are the best. They hold well and don't break the hair. I buy them on Amazon.
Before Scout's ACL's surgeries and then my wrist surgery the groomer said Scout would need a short haircut. He would have ended up a tangled mess. I like the shorter coat now. The groomer does use a clipper to take the coat off. I always watch and it looks even. After using the clipper she scissors the coat to be completely even. It takes a lot of time and really is an art.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

It sounds as if you might be able to do the total grooming yourself. I found this video very helpful.

https://www.jodimurphy.net/shop/volume-33-the-havanese


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

Heather's said:


> Truffles has a lot of hair on her head and it is really difficult to keep it out of her eyes. I've found Goody's mini terry ties are the best. They hold well and don't break the hair. I buy them on Amazon.


Is that Truffles with terry ties in your avatar? Would you post a clearer picture of them, please? I have been using claw clips, but am suspecting them of breaking hairs so I'm looking for alternatives ... not sure if the terry ties would be too bulky on Bingo's little head! Thanks!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I tried tiny clips but he bats them out in about 5 seconds. I wish I could get them to stay because I think they pull less and spread the tension more than a little hair tie. I have a feeling he’ll do the same with terry hair ties but maybe now that he knows he can see better with his hair back he’ll tolerate them!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your experience, Eva. Can we see photos? Shama doesn't usually manage to get her claw clips all the way out, but, boy, does she try! She can't get her rubber bands (we use latex free - link below) or bows out, but they definitely break her hair. The claws do so slightly less. I should try the terry bands, but I have a feeling she'll get them out in two seconds!

Below are recent pictures of her with claw clips and bow.

https://www.amazon.com/Latex-Grooming-Bands-Fantasy-Farm/dp/B001S6304I


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

That’s what I always thought about claw clips - in fact I cultivate my own long hair carefully (belong to various long hair forums!) and it is generally accepted that high end, seamless and polished claw clips are the gentlest on hair - we long hair fanatics would never put elastic bands on ourselves! 
Bingo is fine with the clips - totally ignores them and I like that they can be put on him quickly with no fuss or pulling. However, I see a spot on his head with shorter hairs and can’t think of an explanation ... have not noticed any hair coming out with combing or taking clips out.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I did not know there were various long hair forums! Have you found any high end, seamless, and polished claw clips for Bingo?


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

The black ones are seamless, but I can’t remember the brand. They only work for him if I am doing a thicker single topnot. The clear ones are just cheapies from Claires, but they will hold better when I do a part with twin topnots. I like to alternate so the stress points vary. (that’s a Canadian dime for comparison)

... there is a forum for, literally, everything!


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

Here are the clips in place. He just had a bath yesterday so he looks slightly less scruffy than usual!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

The bottom clips in your forum are what I use for Shama. I'll look into the top clips. Yes, good point to alternate the stress points. I recently added the top knot secured by non-latex band and rubber band bow back into my repertoire because AKC agility trials do not allow clips. (I don't think they allow bows either, but if I'm putting her hair in a top knot outside of agility just for the practice, I'm adding the bow!)


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

cishepard said:


> Is that Truffles with terry ties in your avatar? Would you post a clearer picture of them, please? I have been using claw clips, but am suspecting them of breaking hairs so I'm looking for alternatives ... not sure if the terry ties would be too bulky on Bingo's little head! Thanks!


Yes...that is Truffles with terry ties, but those came with bows attached. Truffles has a small head too. &#128522; I like the Goody mini ties because they stay in place and the hair does not slide out. BowBiz Dog Bows have smaller mini pastel terry ties, but can only be used once. Those might work well for Bingo. The Goody ties can be used several times. I've tried the clips, but Truffles hair is too heavy and they don't hold. Here is a picture of the Goody tie and the smaller BowBiz tie.


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

Heather's said:


> Yes...that is Truffles with terry ties, but those came with bows attached. Truffles has a small head too. &#128522; I like the Goody mini ties because they stay in place and the hair does not slide out. BowBiz Dog Bows have smaller mini pastel terry ties, but can only be used once. Those might work well for Bingo. The Goody ties can be used several times. I've tried the clips, but Truffles hair is too heavy and they don't hold. Here is a picture of the Goody tie and the smaller BowBiz tie.


What a beautiful face!
How come they can't be reused indefinitely? Do you have to cut them out? Thanks for posting the pictures : )


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Really cute photos of both Bingo and Truffles! I just tried a terry tie in Shama's hair. I got it from someone once. Here are photos from five minutes and 90 minutes after putting it in. As I suspected, she fusses until it slides up her hair. I'm surprised she hasn't gotten it out yet . . .


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Update: two hours after putting it in, the terry tie is out.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

cishepard said:


> What a beautiful face!
> How come they can't be reused indefinitely? Do you have to cut them out? Thanks for posting the pictures : )


The vet said she looked like a Ewok.&#128522; The Goody ties are sturdy, have a lot of elasticity and don't stretch out. They are heavier so probably would not work very very fine hair. They slide off and do not break hair. The BowBiz ones sometimes are difficult to pull off and need to be cut. I just noticed the ones in the picture are called KOKO bands from Twist Braid & Snap. These are probably my favorite because they are small and have a lot of elasticity. They come in primary and pastels colors. When I see the pastels I buy several packs because they don't always have them stock.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

ShamaMama said:


> Update: two hours after putting it in, the terry tie is out.


The only time the hair is completely out of Truffles eyes is when the groomer does it. Truffles always runs around and rubs her head on the sofa after she takes her off the table. The groomer waits until she stops and fixes the ponytails before she leaves. I noticed she teases the hair slightly at the bottom of the ponytail so the band holds. The bands only stay on if I wrap them three times.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

She teases the hair! Hmm . . .


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

ShamaMama said:


> She teases the hair! Hmm . . .


You are probably too young to remember teasing hair. :grin2: She only does it lightly a few times at the bottom. It holds the band better.


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

I would worry about breakage from teasing or backcombing, just like with people’s hair.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

She does it so lightly it doesn't cause the hair to break.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*hair clips*



cishepard said:


> The black ones are seamless, but I can't remember the brand. They only work for him if I am doing a thicker single topnot. The clear ones are just cheapies from Claires, but they will hold better when I do a part with twin topnots. I like to alternate so the stress points vary. (that's a Canadian dime for comparison)
> 
> ... there is a forum for, literally, everything!


I tried clips in Perry's hair when I was in the US - everyone kept complaining that he couldn't see after his last grooming... but between them sliding off (I don't think his hair was quite long enough for them) AND him trying to rub them off they kept coming out - and I was worried that they were the perfect size to swallow if they did come off, so when we got back to Kampala I cut his bangs short again.

Maybe I'll get some of the terry ones and try them.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Has anyone come across any natural colored terry hair ties? The pastel ones are cute, but I also like that the clear ones don’t really show.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather's said:


> Truffles has a lot of hair on her head and it is really difficult to keep it out of her eyes. I've found Goody's mini terry ties are the best. They hold well and don't break the hair. I buy them on Amazon.


Those are the ones I use on Kodi too. Panda just pulls them out, so I have to use real elastics (the silicone ones) on her.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

krandall said:


> Those are the ones I use on Kodi too. Panda just pulls them out, so I have to use real elastics (the silicone ones) on her.


I wrap the tie three times. Truffles can't it pull it out. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather's said:


> I wrap the tie three times. Truffles can't pull it out. &#128522;


I wrap 3 times too. Works fine for Kodi... Panda is more talented.


----------



## cynsnow1 (Apr 25, 2018)

He is stinking adorable!!!


----------

